# 3-cycle help?



## fanwuq (Mar 6, 2008)

I learned the method really fast, and I memo at about 4 minutes using pure numbers and no associations except CO (sometimes EO) visually. I think I will try assigning pieces to consonants. But my main problem is making stupid mistakes and try to pretend that I'm listening in class while BLDing under the table. Mistakes are mess up set up undo, cycle wrong way, mess up set up, and forgetting. They are in order of seriousness of problem. Any suggestions on being more careful??? I'm also quite unsatisfied with my memo strategy.
I DNF every attempt so far. I never BLDed successfully the edges. Corner Blds are fast, like 1min in total. I like CO the best. It is simply COLL, whole cube turn, COLL, turn back. I have trouble undoing setups of more than 2 moves.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 6, 2008)

COLL?
I think they mess up edges, no?

maybe that's why you keep DNFing them...

otherwise, just practice...setups become second nature, and you don't really have to "think" anymore about them...

for cycling the wrong way...just stop for a second to make sure you're cycling the right way, before you do the algorithm


----------



## terisiare121 (Mar 6, 2008)

EDIT: I checked and it does seem that COLL messes up the edges. That's probably why you get DNF a lot.

And as the above person said, just practice practice practice. It took me quite a while to get more consistent with 3 cycle and even then, I still DNF once or twice a day. Don't let that discourage you though.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 9, 2008)

I mean that that's how they look like, I do a pll algorithm afterwards to cancel out any side effects.



Pedro said:


> COLL?
> I think they mess up edges, no?
> 
> maybe that's why you keep DNFing them...
> ...


----------

